# GMO Safety



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Where is chicken little? From DTN.

Regards, Mike

https://www.dtnpf.com/agriculture/web/ag/news/article/2016/05/17/report-examines-effects-gm-crops


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

To me its not a big issue, but I have sheep and know as a society, we have been genetically modifying my "crop" (lamb crop as it is) for 9000 years. I guess I just don't have a big problem with a seed company taking a trait from one plant and putting it in another. Yes it would never cross-pollinate unto its own, but neither would the grafting of fruit trees, and here it was a huge hobby back in the 1900's to 1940's.

I do find it ironic that the same liberals that have a huge issue with GMO crops have no issue going to fertility clinics and manipulating DNA and chromosomes so their children have blue eyes, blond hair, are one gender or the other, etc. As a 10th generational farmer, I will admit I was pretty glum when we found out the last baby was going to be the fourth daughter out of four children, BUT now that time has passed, I would not change her gender for anything. God knew what he is doing.

But humans are set apart, created by God in the womb, where as he gives us control of the earth such as plants and animals. Manipulating them is a liberty we do have as indicated in the bible. However you only have to read a few more verses in Genesis to realize that weeds will ALWAYS be part of our world. Are herbicides a tool we can use to farm? For sure, but we (as society) will always be breaking a sweat trying to stay ahead of herbicide resistance too.


----------

